# Fritz!Box 7312 nur 10Mbit LAN?!



## BeDo89 (3. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir eine Fritz!Box 7312 zugelegt, die meine Easybox 803 ablösen soll. 

Da die 7312 leider nur einen Ethernet Port hat, nutze ich die Easybox weiterhin als Router, weil mein Mitbewohner auch einen PC sowie LAN fähigen TV hat. (DHCP Funktion sowie Firewall der Easybox deaktiviert)
Die Fritz!Box ist also mit der Easybox verbunden (LAN Port 1) und mein Rechner sowie der meines Mitbewohners an den anderen.

Nun zeigt mir die Fritz!Box in den Einstellungen jedoch nur LAN 10 Mbit/s an. (Haben eine 16000er Leitung, 14Mbit kommen normalerweise an)

Schließe ich meinen PC jedoch direkt an die Fritz!Box an, habe ich wie gewohnt 100 Mbit/s LAN.

Es liegt also scheinbar an der Easybox... Hat jemand eine Idee wie auch mit der Easybox auf 100Mbit komme?

Dankee
BeDo89


----------



## Laudian (3. März 2013)

Möglicherweise mit besseren Lan Kabeln. Aber auch nur vielleicht. Ansonsten gehts halt nicht. Je mehr Geräte zwischengeschaltet werden, desto langsamer wird das LAN.


----------



## ucap (3. März 2013)

konnts im datenblatt nicht finden is das ein switch oder ein hub ?


----------



## Laudian (3. März 2013)

Diese Frage hab ich noch völlig vergessen: Wenn du ein Gerät mehr dazwischenschaltest, muss ja auch ein Kabel mehr dazwischen. Wie lang sind die Kabel denn insgesamt ?


----------



## K3n$! (3. März 2013)

Was die Herrn hier über mir schreiben, halte ich für Quatsch 

Ob das Kabel nur 10cm oder 20m lang ist, spielt keine Rolle. 
Die Frage, die sich mir stellt: Was meinst du mit "Nun zeigt mir die Fritz!Box in den Einstellungen jedoch nur LAN 10 Mbit/s an." ?

Wo steht denn das ?

Im Übrigen hast du dich ja stark verbessert, wenn du dir ne 7312 geholt hast


----------



## Laudian (4. März 2013)

Nun, wenn man einen vernünftigen Switch hat, spielt die Kabellänge bis ca. 100m keine Rolle bei einem 100 mBit/s Netzwerk. Ist der Switch besonders langsam, kann das möglicherweise durch ein kürzeres Kabel ausgeglichen werden. Ist der Switch viel zu langsam, hat man Pech. Ich hab zwar wirklich keine Ahnung, wie gut die Easybox als Switch arbeitet, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sie besonders schnell ist.

Sind denn alle verwendeten Kabel mindestens Cat5 und vernünftig abgeschirmt ? Ein Knick im Kabel führt auch schnell zu Problemen.

Da die langsame Verbindung erst mit dem Umweg über die Easybox zustande kommt, und die Easybox an allen 4 Lan Anschlüssen 100 mBit/s unterstützt, ist höchstwahrscheinlich das Kabel Schuld.


----------



## BeDo89 (4. März 2013)

Ich habe mir nun einen normalen 10/100 Mbit switch bestellt und werde den statt der easybox einsetzen.

Ich habe auch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass mein Zimmer über die Easybox dann in ein Dlan Stecker geht und in meinem Zimmer steht wiederum ein Tp Link Acces point (daran sind pc und mein blue ray player angeschlossen)

Also nochmal der Weg zu meinem Rechner:
Fritzbox -> Easybox (ab morgen dann stattdessen ein normaler Switch) -> Dlan -> Acces Point (Tp Link Router ohne Modem) -> Rechner. 
In der Konstellation wird in der Fritzbox im Menü (fritz.box) eine geschwindigkeit von 10Mbit angezeigt, welche auch nur ankommt.

Schließe ich alles so an:
Fritzbox -> Dlan -> Acces Point (Tp Link Router ohne Modem) -> Rechner. 
zeigt die Fritzbox im Menü 100Mbit an, und ich habe auch volle Geschwindigkeit.
Mal schauen ob der normale Switch besser funktioniert als die Easybox


@Kens!: War das ironie mit der verbesserung durch 7312? ^^ Also ich hatte mit der Easybox probleme mit der Firewall (NAT-Typ Strikt)


----------



## Laudian (4. März 2013)

Der Weg klingt schon sehr viel länger als FritzBox --> EasyBox --> PC. Ich bezweifle dass ein "normaler" Switch da was ändern wird, die Kette ist wahrscheinlich einfach zu lang für 100mbit. Eine FritzBox mit mehreren Lan-Anschlüssen wäre da Gold wert gewesen


----------



## K3n$! (4. März 2013)

> @Kens!: War das ironie mit der verbesserung durch 7312? ^^ Also ich  hatte mit der Easybox probleme mit der Firewall (NAT-Typ Strikt)


Richtig, das war Ironie 
Die 7312 hat ein ziemlich schlechtes Modem und kaum Funktionen. 
Was hast du denn dafür bezahlt ?

Im Übrigen glaube ich jetzt mal, dass die Easybox dran schuld ist. 
Das sollte allerdings eher ein Softwarefehler sein. 

Und die Kette ist m. E. überhaupt nicht zulang.


----------



## BeDo89 (4. März 2013)

Ja das stimmt, ich saß gestern bei ner freundin und sie meinte irgendwann ach mensch keiner bietet bei meinen auktionen, da frag ich aus höflichkeit mal was sie verkaufen will und so kam ich dann im endeffekt günstig an die Box.. Da die Auktion nur noch 3min lief zu der zeit, hatte ich keine Zeit großartig nachzuforschen :/


----------



## BeDo89 (4. März 2013)

16,50 hab ich bezahlt.. Ja mal sehen was der neue Switch dann bringt..


----------



## K3n$! (4. März 2013)

Naja, 16,50€ gehen ja noch.
Falls du eine bessere Box haben möchtest, hätte ich aktuell eine 7330 abzugeben. 
Die kostet aber etwas mehr als 16,50€ 

Ich hätte übrigens gleich einen GB-Switch genommen.


----------



## BeDo89 (4. März 2013)

Meinste ein Gigabit Switch würde mehr bringen? Immerhin ist der Fritzbox port ja auch nur 100Mbit..


----------



## K3n$! (4. März 2013)

Nö, in dem Bezug bringt dir der GB Switch nix, aber wenn man schon was neues kauft, 
sollte man schon einen GB Switch nehmen. Die kosten doch fast das gleiche und im Heimnetzwerk
bringt das viel Performance.


----------



## BeDo89 (5. März 2013)

Soo habe nun den stinknormalen 5 Port Switch statt der Easybox verbaut, also jetzt:

Fritzbox -> 5 Port Switch (10/100Mbit) -> Dlan -> Acces Point (Tp Link Router ohne Modem) -> Rechner. 

Nun läuft alles so wie ich es wollte, es kommen die 100Mbit an (oder je nachdem wie viel das DLAN zulässt, jetzt gerade kommen über das DLAN "nur" 84Mbit an)
und auch unter Fritz.Box zeigt er alle Anschlüsse mit 100Mbit an.

Die Easybox war also die Bremse.

Edit: 
Achja nochmal eine Andere Frage.. Also wir haben ja eine 16000er Leitung und die Fritz.Box synchronisiert mit 14,1 Mbit (laut Speedtest.net ca 12,5Mbit)
Der nächste Verteilerkasten steht laut google Maps ca 900m entfernt. 
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das mit der Kabeldämpfung usw abläuft, deswegen hab ich da mal was vorbereitet ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (5. März 2013)

Mit ner geschweiten Box (z.B. Fritzbox 7270) würdest du höchstwahrscheinlich die kompletten 16k reinbekommen. 
Die gibt es so ab ca. 60€ gebraucht.


----------



## joasas (5. März 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Der Weg klingt schon sehr viel länger als FritzBox --> EasyBox --> PC. Ich bezweifle dass ein "normaler" Switch da was ändern wird, die Kette ist wahrscheinlich einfach zu lang für 100mbit. Eine FritzBox mit mehreren Lan-Anschlüssen wäre da Gold wert gewesen


 

Dann machst du etwas falsch, ein weiterer Switch macht nichts aus. Bei einem Hub wäre der Unterschied wesentlich größer. 

PS: Muss nicht immer eine FritzBox sein, so ein WDR3600/4300 ist da in vielen Punkten überlegen.


----------

